# Where motorhomes are welcomed



## Jean-Luc

I'll start off the list with this piece of good news

www.greystonesguide.ie/motor-homes-a-welcome-boost-to-local-tourism/


----------



## donegal5

Jean-Luc said:


> I'll start off the list with this piece of good news
> 
> www.greystonesguide.ie/motor-homes-a-welcome-boost-to-local-tourism/


this is great to see, there are afew poping up on ANtrim oast too so hope many more councils will see the benefits in the every near future.

Motorhomecraic forum miantains a full list I think also which is worth a heck for any UK visitors planning vacation


----------



## dhutchy

Good stuff we will be going over to Ireland sometime in the future.It's on the list of places to go.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Let's all welcome Buncrana in Co. Donegal into the fold of enlightened towns who provide 'Aire' type facilities.

INISHOWEN TOURISM


----------



## bob8925

donaghadee aire is now up and running.
lovely coastal town in north down.
aire de service providing waste disposal, toilet disposal, and fresh water/ electric available using tokens.

other aires available at
carrickfergus
whitehead
broughshane


----------



## McGeemobile

There's also a free aire at the Leisure Centre in Askeaton, near Limerick. It has water and emptying facilities and you can stay overnight.


----------

